# Grinder Upgrade Advice Request



## GBY (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a KitchenAid Artisan grinder which I bought from a friend a couple of years ago. The burrs look and feel worn so I'm considering replacing them with Mazzer burrs, but without the conversion kit being available anymore this looks to be more trouble than it's worth to modify the grinder and it's a good excuse to upgrade 

Therefore I'd be grateful for some suggestions for grinders. I've read through many posts and the Eureka Mignon and Mazzer grinders are two that stand out, though I think the latter is ugly. I can't stretch to a Niche. We currently brew Moka, Aeropress and Chemex but am looking to get an espresso machine in the future so it's important it's suitable for coarse and fine/espresso grinds. Current use is about 2-3 grinds a day with double/triple that at weekends.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thing is, apart from the niche there are precious few grinders that will go back and forth between brewed and espresso without wasting half a bag of beans each time (YMMV).

Espresso grinders tend to only grind well at that end, ditto the grinders aimed at brewed. Dialling back and forth is a right pain and wasteful, due to retention, and getting the burr gap back to exactly where it was. Those of us without the Niche Zero or a similarly low retention single dose grinder will tend to have an electric espresso grinder and maybe a hand grinder (e.g. Aergrind, Hario, Porlex) or electric (e.g. Wilfa Svart) for other coarser methods.

Maybe keep the grinder you have for brewed and just concentrate on getting a grinder just for espresso.

Of course now the battle over who owns that 1 square foot of kitchen counter space starts hotting up...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I had a Mazzer Super Jolly which was great - built like a tank and ok for single dosing with mods to the doser. It is industrial looking but I like that. Good Reviews also for the Mignon but I haven't had or used one.


----------



## GBY (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, some good advice, seems sensible to keep the current one for brewed coffees. The comment about the 1 square foot of kitchen space is particularly relevant!


----------



## GBY (Dec 11, 2018)

There's a used Eureka Zenith E65 for sale locally, very tempting.....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How used and how old is it. Whats the counter saying. Obviously price


----------



## GBY (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't know how used or old it is, but I may have the opportunity to view it as it's local, the fork is missing which could be a nuisance. The counters are reading zero so have been reset, which I though was not possible. Photos show the burrs in reasonable condition. Price is £350 ono.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well if it's been reset, will like a a K reg ford Transit with 30,000 on the clock haha go view it though,a nd ask him why it's been reset! If you want second hand genuine buy on here.


----------



## GBY (Dec 11, 2018)

Jony said:


> Well if it's been reset, will like a a K reg ford Transit with 30,000 on the clock haha go view it though,a nd ask him why it's been reset! If you want second hand genuine buy on here.


Good points, thanks.


----------



## GBY (Dec 11, 2018)

After more research a new Eureka Mignon Specialita will be arriving today .

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Is there a noticeable difference between the mignon mk2 and the Eureka Mignon Specialita


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Well if it's been reset, will like a a K reg ford Transit with 30,000 on the clock haha go view it though,a nd ask him why it's been reset! If you want second hand genuine buy on here.


as far as I know, you cannot reset the counter.....always willing to learn how though


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> as far as I know, you cannot reset the counter.....always willing to learn how though


New pcb might do it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> New pcb might do it.


yep, but that is not resetting....anyone willing to shell out on a new pcb just to reset would be silly now.....I meant in the truest sense of clocking!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> yep, but that is not resetting....anyone willing to shell out on a new pcb just to reset would be silly now.....I meant in the truest sense of clocking!


Apparently the two counters can be reset holding down the plus and minus for so many seconds ..

There is an menu that can be accessed where there is a counter that cannot be changed ..

Quick internet check


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

yep, on most you can reset the individual but not the overall grind time button.....so always check that one!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe there's a way of resetting the counter for when new burrs are fitted for example?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I guess that is in my post above ..to get to the permanent counters turn on while holding minus button .. That is on my Zenith ..


----------

